# نماذج فلل متعددة ومناظير



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (31 مارس 2008)

اخواني أخواتي الأعزاء، السلام عليكم،
لطالما كثرت رغبة الكثيرين في الاطلاع على نماذج متعددة من الفلل والبيوت المتعددة النمط ... وخلال بحثي صادفت هذا الموقع 
http://www.asis-leif.com/custom_mediterranean.htm 
حيث يمكن من خلاله النفوذ الى نماذج كثيرة ومتعددة.
أرجو الافادة للجميع.
بالتوفيق.


----------



## ماجدان (31 مارس 2008)

مشكور أخى جدا 

سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## empk (31 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر يالبنان وهذا موقع اخر http://www.mzunh.com/home/home_plans.htm


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (1 أبريل 2008)

شكراً لكما على المشاركة الفعالة وعلى هذا الموقع يا empk
... .. .


----------



## الغانم برهام (1 أبريل 2008)

هذه هى المشاركات الفعاله 
شكرا لبنان
الله معك

الغانم برهام


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (2 أبريل 2008)

*الشكر لله*

وجودكم هو الفعال أيضاً.. شكراً لك


----------



## عبدالقوى (2 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## راجع يتعمر لبنان (3 أبريل 2008)

لأنكم تستحقون الأفضل دائماً
هذا موقع لتنسيق الحدائق ومنه تنفذون الى مواقع أخرى
مع تحياتي للجميع وشكراً على تعليقاتكم الكريمة
http://www.gardendesigner.com/
http://www.gardendesigner.com/Garden-Plans-1.htm

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء


----------



## فراس السعيدي (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع من زمان ادور على هكذا مواقع


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (3 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عن صالح اعمالكم


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (4 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## امير ابو الروس (14 أبريل 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## بعد عمري (20 أبريل 2010)

يسلمو على الموقع


----------



## sumi _2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم مشكور يااخي على هذا الموقع الجميل:77:


----------



## sumi _2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

:77:


mohamed2009 قال:


> *السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## روعه (21 أبريل 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## كمال عبد الحكم (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد


----------



## salah_6666 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hermione (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااا لكم على المواقع الرائعه دى كلها انا فعلا محتاجه فيلات مودرن ولينكات عن تنسيق الموقع
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## mido_zahran (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع من زمان ادور على هكذا مواقع*​


----------

